# Anyone here do crappie reproductions?



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey there, 

Caught a dandy crappie yesterday ice fishing that i'd like to fillet and eat. 

Nice fish, not a record breaker (15") but I'd like something nice to mount on the wall, never had one done before.

Since i want batter dip this thing in some drakes and eat it, i'd like to get a reproduction done if possible.

I've seen the sticky with the necessary measurements.

Anybody here do this type of work? I'd be a good honest customer.

Reply here or PM me

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Randy Budzynski is one of the best around. Here is His website www.masterfishtaxidermy.com
Make sure you take some good pics of it, if it's not to late.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

a good taxidermist can do a skinn mount and sill be able to give you your meat from a fish... its really not that difficult. iv done it my self.(not that im good or anything though:lol mount it! i mounted a 12 inch in school... it was the first crappie i ever caught. finally after 25 years of trying.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Tom Wolf, he is a world champion carver and does incredible Taxidermy also. He is located near Wixom, if you want Ph. # let me know.


----------



## Itibere (Jan 12, 2011)

Dear Mettlefish,

I would appreciate it if you could let me know Mr. Tom Wolf's phone number, I have a work of his that I would like to confirm but I don't have his phone number.

Thank you so much again for your help,

Itibere
MAY THE GOOD GODS ILLUMINATE US ALL!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

theres something not right about itibere's post... he very well could be a legit real member of michigan sportsman, but his post isnt put together very well and is typical of scammers... so before you give out any information like phone numbers exct. please just be careful.


----------



## Itibere (Jan 12, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Tom Wolf, he is a world champion carver and does incredible Taxidermy also. He is located near Wixom, if you want Ph. # let me know.


Hi again,

It's that you had responded some time back that you had his phone number, I was hoping to be able to speak to him.

Thank you again,

Itibere
MAY THE GOOD GODS ILLUMINATE US ALL!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Reproductions are about 90% of what I do. You can check out some of my suff if you go to greatlakesfishreplicas.com. I have a 14.75 replica that can be painted to match your pic and you can eat your fish.


----------



## Itibere (Jan 12, 2011)

neil duffey said:


> theres something not right about itibere's post... he very well could be a legit real member of michigan sportsman, but his post isnt put together very well and is typical of scammers... so before you give out any information like phone numbers exct. please just be careful.


PLEASE EXPLAIN WHAT IS NOT RIGHT ABOUT MY POST?!!!! IT LOOKS AS NORMAL AS EVERYONELSE's. And besides I'm not asking about that person's phone number but the phone number of the taxidermist he says he knows so that I can look him up since I have a taxidermy from that person, Tom Wolff. I don't know how people can come up with such crazy ideas!!! Why would anyone try to scam about a phone number that the other person says he would gladly disclose, to anyone!!!!

Too much paranoia going round!!! What a world we live in!!!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

dude, relax! when some one's reply is like... i are for need number of two cans for soup of the castle... yeah, im going to think, hey, that looks just like the email i just got from the "king of nigeria" telling me about my "winnings"... and this site has had its fair share of infiltrators. i didnt insult you, i didnt call you a pos, i didnt do anything but heed warning in the nicest most calm possible way i could have. dont come in here freaking out over it. relax.


----------



## Itibere (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply. Please accept my apologies, I guess I was a bit nervous, my fault.

All the best!

Itibere
MAY THE GOOD GODS ILLUMINATE US ALL!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Itibere said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Please accept my apologies, I guess I was a bit nervous, my fault.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> ...


no problem here my good man, and the best to you as well.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Very strange that you joined a few moment before P.M.ing me. How is it you end up at this site and my page for a PH. # that is available in many different ways on the internet.


----------

